# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά >  Πρόβλημα με μητρική λαπτοπ

## DjoRDjeVIc

Γεια σε ολους. καλως σας βρηκα. Εχω ενα λαπτοπ "multirama" που γραφει TW7 EAA-89. Μετά απο ψαξιμο βρηκα οτι ειναι ADVENT 5401. Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ξαφνικά τραβηξα καταλαθος το καλωδιο που ηταν πανω στο λαπτοπ και απο τοτε δεν ανοίγει με το ρεύμα. Συνηθως το δουλευω χωρις μπαταρια πανω. Επειδη τοτε ετυχε να την εχω φορτισμενη την εβαλα και το λαπτοπ δουλεψε μεχρι να αδειασει η μπαταρια. 

Πριν το ανοιξω το πηγα απο τα multirama και μου ειπαν οτι εχει σπασει το σιδερακι μεσα, πανω στην motherboard και θελει αλλαγη. κοστος : 240 ευρω. Το πηρα απο το multirama και το ανοιξα σπιτι μου. Το σιδερακι πανω στην μητρικη δεν εχει σπασει. Με πολυμετρο μετρησα οτι ρευμα παει σιγουρα μεχρι το βυσματακι πανω στην μητρικη. Δεν ξερω τι φταίει. Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να δοκιμασω;;

Το μοντελο μητρικης ειναι DAOTW7MB8G0 REV G. Την ιδια μητρικη φορανε το Advent 5401 και το Philips 15NB57 EAA-89.

Επισης τους ρωτησα εκει οτι αν ειχε παθει ζημια η μητρικη θα δουλευε με μπαταρια, και μου απαντησαν μπορει και να δουλευε. Ισχυει αυτο; 

Οριστε και η φωτογραφια... 
http://tinypic.com/r/35hhd7m/7
Το βυσμα που μπαινει ο φορτιστης ειναι το μαυρο, απο εκει φευγουν τα καλωδια ασπρο και κοκκινο και καταλαηγουν σε αυτο το ασπρο βυσμα πανω στην μητρικη. Εγω μετραω στο βυσμα το ασπρο απο την πλευρα που βλεπετε και περνω σωστες τασεις. Κανω σωστα;

Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη ευπροσδεκτη. Να στε καλα.

----------


## takisegio

βαλε και την μπαταρια πανω κρατα το το κουμπι ON OFF πατημενο και μετρα την ταση.το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει καψει ασφαλεια

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

ευχαριστω  φιλε για την γρηγορη απαντηση. θα κανω αυτα που λες αλλα οταν κραταω πατημενο το on off που ακριβως πρεει να μετρησω με το πολυμετρο ; να για volt ; αν θες πες μου λιγο αναλυτικα γιατι με τετοιο λεπτο ζητημα πρωτη φορα ασχολουμαι. να σαι καλα φιλε.

οριστε ακόμα μια φωτο απο το συγκεκριμενο σημειο.
http://i53.tinypic.com/2u6l0fp.jpg

----------


## takisegio

ΛΟΓΙΚΑ θα βρεισ ταση πολυ μικρη η μηδενικη.θα μετρησεις τη λευκη φισσα το κοκκινο καλωδιο ειναι + και το ασπρο -.ελεγξε και το μαυρο εξαρτηματακι πανω απο τη λευκη φισσα.φανταζομαι την μπαταρια δεν τη φορτιζει

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Συνδεσα το λαπτοπ με το ρευμα, η μπαταρια κουμπωμενη, κρατησα το on πατημενο, μετρησα στην φισα την ασπρη οπου ειναι 2 μαυρα ( αρνητικο ) και 2 κοκκινα ( θετικο), τα μετρησα ανα ζευγη αλλα μου δινει 19,2V.

Ναι την μπαταρια δεν την φορτιζει.

----------


## takisegio

οποτε εχεισ ασφαλεια καμμενη.κοιτα πιο προσεκτικα και εστιασου στο μαυρο εξερτηματακι.αν δεν βρισκεις ακρη ψαξε για σχεδιο απο google

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει ξανα με το θεμα. το μαυρο εξαρτηματάκι είναι ασφάλεια; πως θα εντοπισω ταν ασφαλεια και πως θα την τεσταρω με το πολυμετρο ;

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Το να μην επιδέχεται η μπαταρία φόρτιση , μπορεί να είναι θέμα της μπαταρίας .. 

Εαν χαλάσει μια και μόνο μπαταρία στο όλο πακέτο , δίνει εντολή η πλακέτα μέσα στην μπαταριοθήκη, να μην αρχίσει νέος κύκλος φόρτισης. 

Μόνη λύση , η δοκιμή μπαταρίας από ίδιο μοντέλο , η οποία είναι 100% σωστή  .

----------


## tasosmos

Για να δουλεψει το λαπτοπ δεν χρειαζεται καν να εχει μπαταρια επανω... τουλαχιστον οσα λαπτοπ εχω δει εγω.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Δεν εχω θεμα με την μπαταρια. Οταν σταματησε να δουλευει με ρευμα την ειχα φορτησμενη την μπαταρια και δουλευε μεχρι να εξαντληθει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα πια δεν μπορω να φορτισω την μπαταρια αλλα το λαπτοπ δεν ξεκινα με το ρευμα.

----------


## leosedf

Αν μπορείς βγάλε και απο την κάτω μεριά μια φωτογραφία.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Οριστε οι φωτογραφιες :
http://i52.tinypic.com/2pqon49.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/161ymtx.jpg

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ελενξε αυτό το εξάρτημα για να δεις εάν μετράει  τίποτα , με το πολυμετρο στην θέση  "δίοδο"  και από τις δυο πλευρές ...  (+ -)  ( - + )   

Εαν δεν μετράει τίποτα κόλλα ένα καλωδιάκι (ακροδέκτη αντίστασης )  στις δυο του άκρες και βάλτο μπροστά .

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Έβαλα το πολύμετρο στη θέση δίοδο 2Κ και το ελέγχω και από τις δύο πλευρές και το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάτι τιμές περίεργες. Δηλαδή ξεκινάει από 1,516 μετά 0,480 και καταλήγει στο μηδέν. Όλα αυτά σε δευτερόλεπτα. 

Να σου πω ότι το μέτρησα χωρίς ρεύμα, απλά στο λέω γιατ΄δεν ξέρω αν ήθελε με ρεύμα η χωρίς. Λένε τίποτα οι μετρήσεις;

----------


## xampos

Γιώργο βάλε πάνω μόνο τον φορτιστη χωρίς την μπαταρία και δες στην ασπρη φύσα αν εχεισ κάπου κοντα στα 19 V και αν έχεις δες ανα ανοίγει. Επισης κούνα το καλώδιο απο τον φορτιστή και αν σβήσει το πρόβλημα είναι στο καλώδιο.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Φίλε μου το έχω κάνει αυτό. 19,2V μου βγάζει στην άσπρη φύσα. Το κουνάω αλλά δεν αλλάζει. Είναι κομπλέ μέχρι εκεί η τάση.

----------


## xampos

Δεν ξέρω ανα θα βοηθήσει και πολύ αλλα δεν δοκιμάζεις bios reset.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Το λαπτοπ αυτό δεν έχει κάποιο jumper για clear CMOS έχει μόνο την μπαταρία. Και την έχω βγάλει πριν 2 μέρες, οπότε πιστεύω ότι έχει γίνει reset. Αυτό δεν εννοείς; Γίνετε με άλλο τρόπο;

Να φανταστείς όμως δεν είναι ότι δεν μου ανοίγει το λαπτοπ αλλά όταν έχω και την μπαταρία πάνω, άσχετα που δεν την φορτίζει, δεν ανάβει καν το λαμπάκι της φόρτισης.

----------


## leosedf

Όπως λέει και ο Κυριάκος θα κοιτούσα εκείνο το εξάρτημα και εκεί τριγύρω. Ενδέχεται όντως να είναι καμμένη ασφάλεια η δίοδος. Δοκίμασε επίσης να δώσεις τροφοδοσία και με ένα πολύμετρο να ακολουθήσεις το path της τάσης να δείς περίπου αν σταματάει πουθενά κλπ.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω αυτό αν και δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## takisegio

μην πειραξεισ bios ,δεν εχει να κανει με το προβλημα σου.ελεγξε τισ γραμμες μετα τη φισσα με το φορτιστη πανω μονο.θα δεις που "χανεις" την ταση

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας. Επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ξανά με το θέμα, όποιος έχει όρεξη να βοηθήσει ας σημειώσει πάνω στις φωτογραφίες όπως έκανε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω για να ξέρω που να ακριβώς να μετρήσω. Να στε καλά, με βοηθάτε πολύ.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Το έδωσα τώρα τάση και έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις. Στην φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτω με μπλε χρώμα παίρνω τάση στα άκρα των εξαρτημάτων, με κόκκινο όχι. Είναι κάτι αυτό;

http://i54.tinypic.com/2zee4h2.jpg

----------


## Thansavv

Καλησπέρα... 
Από τη στιγμή που το jack τροφοδοσίας δεν είναι κολλημένο απ' ευθείας στο motherboard, από το multirama σου είπαν μαλα...
Τα 240€ είναι για αλλάγή motherboard ή για επισκευή του jack? Για τη "διάγνωση" σε χρεώσανε?

"_τραβηξα καταλαθος το καλωδιο που ηταν πανω στο λαπτοπ και απο τοτε δεν ανοίγει με το ρεύμα."_

Εννοείς το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας ή κάποιο άλλο πχ USB?
Αν εννοείς το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, και το jack είναι εντάξει , και έχεις τάση στην άσπρη φύσα , μάλλον σύμπτωση είναι η εμφάνιση της βλάβης ταυτόχρονα με το τράβηγμα του καλωδίου. Δεν νομίζω ότι προήλθε από εκεί....

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Καλησπέρα. Όχι δεν με χρέωσαν για την διάγνωση και τα 240 ειναι για αλλαγή μητρικής. Όταν το τράβηξα βγήκε το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και έμεινε η μπαταρία πάνω. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, αν είχε πρόβλημα στην μητρική δεν θα ήταν μαυρισμένο κάποιο εξάρτημα;

----------


## xampos

κοίτα μια ιδέα που έχω εγώ ειναι να βάλεισ μια λάμπα 24 V εκει που ακουμπάει η μπαταρια για να δουμε αν φέρνει τάση και το σωστό ρεύμα εκεί ώστε να την φορτίσει αλλα με μεγάλη προσοχή μην κάνεις κανα βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

> κοίτα μια ιδέα που έχω εγώ ειναι να βάλεισ μια λάμπα 24 V εκει που ακουμπάει η μπαταρια για να δουμε αν φέρνει τάση και το σωστό ρεύμα εκεί ώστε να την φορτίσει αλλα με μεγάλη προσοχή μην κάνεις κανα βραχυκύκλωμα.


Αυτό φίλε μου δεν γνωρίζω να το κάνω, αλλά ούτε την μπαταρία την φορτίζει και η μπαταρία ξέρω ότι δουλεύει

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ωραία εφόσον δεν έχεις την τεχνική αρτιότητα να το κάνεις ... ρίξε το στην ανακύκλωση ..  Τέλος .

----------


## leosedf

Ή απλά να το πάει για επισκευή σε κάποιο κατάστημα.

----------


## DjoRDjeVIc

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο κατάστημα που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα; Στην Θεσσαλονίκη μένω.

----------


## badsak

Θεσσαλονίκη www.computer-systems.gr

----------

